# If you could date one islander, who would it be - and why?



## StrangeDog (Mar 27, 2020)

After finding out that eac islander has one of 8 distinct personalities, I had to ask -

if you could take one islander out on a date, who would it be? And why?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2020)

duh, tangy


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m not into dating animals, but it’d have to be Merry, for sure.


----------



## epona (Mar 27, 2020)

the line between normal and furry gettin crossed here

(whitney.)


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

this is a odd question lmao 

i’d take out audie for sure though,, we be sipping margaritas by the beach


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 27, 2020)

O'Hare, I remember when I was like 11 I legitimately wanted to date him lmaooo

He was also the first villager I befriended to the point where he gave me his picture. Multiple times in fact

I just have a ton of nostalgia when it comes to him

He's just so sweet and cute too

I got his amiibo as well so I now have him in New Horizons, and placed his house pretty close to mine

So yea, O'Hare


----------



## John Wick (Mar 27, 2020)

None.
Not even as a joke.

Tis just >..<


----------



## Irelia (Mar 27, 2020)

yall i- 
what is this thread


----------



## rezberri (Mar 27, 2020)

i dont think id date an animal crossing villager, but i think the normal personality type is the type of personality i could get along with for a long time.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 27, 2020)

Idk man none of them.


----------



## mahneeka (Mar 27, 2020)

Lol.... date...?


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 27, 2020)

This is a no from me, dog


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2020)

Why do these threads always show up?

Kid Cat and Raymond


----------



## Irelia (Mar 27, 2020)

i was expecting like 98796 raymond stans to pull up tbh


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 27, 2020)

RIP this reply.


----------



## epona (Mar 27, 2020)

smh on god we gonna get y'all out of isolation soon


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 27, 2020)

Probably Anicotti. She seems really sweet and like she enjoys having a lot of fun!


----------



## Kid Kody (Mar 27, 2020)

Can someone please delete this thread


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 27, 2020)

Time to log off..


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 28, 2020)

Quarantine is making people’s inner furry come out lol

But, Cookie. Too bad she’s a dog.


----------



## sour (Mar 28, 2020)

Honestly tbh I'd date myself


----------



## Bellxis (Mar 28, 2020)

i f̶e̶e̶l̶ hope this thread had wholesome intentions


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

I- what is this thread :’D

uh I wouldn’t date any of them,,, I’m not into that


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2020)

::Hopes nobody is in isolation with pets.::


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 28, 2020)

This is some pretty thing ice to be walking on. But, for the fun of the thread...

If I were an ANIMAL, Skye. But as a human? Yeah, no.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2020)

I mean none???
But if i was an animal too i would date Rolf or Tybalt.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

I don’t date animals..


----------



## yukimin (Mar 28, 2020)

Lol. This seems like it's all in good fun, so I'll go with Whitney. 

Kid Cat too, maybe. He seems like boyfriend material lmao


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Derwin. He's so cute lmao. This game is pulling the secret furry inside of me out. Oh boyy....


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm so gay for Gayle.

I'm sorry I had to make the joke it was right there in front of me-


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 28, 2020)

I-

Are you all losing your minds or something? 

Haha, no but if I had to choose I would say Bubbles. She's on my island currently and I have completely fallen in love wit her. :3


----------



## Garrett (Mar 28, 2020)

Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 28, 2020)

My character enjoys her life as a single, thanks for asking...


----------



## doja cat (Mar 28, 2020)

eye-

i wouldn’t date an animal


----------



## itscharles (Mar 28, 2020)

damn y’all freaks

anyway apollo is my boyfriend


----------



## cIementine (Mar 28, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.



garrett dear god no


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 28, 2020)

None because they're animals and that's creepy


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 28, 2020)

I would go with Fang, I think we have a matching cranky side, but deep down we share loyalty and kindness I feel. Plus he looks hot. I can even look past the part that he is male. True beauty trumps gender.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 28, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.



I wish to implode after reading this


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 28, 2020)

15 days into quarantine and the animals on my island are starting to look kinda cute


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 28, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.





Spoiler


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Diana


edit: y'all, of course I wouldn't have feelings for or date an animal hahaha, i dont think anyone replying is being serious. this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

why


----------



## SCORPA15 (Mar 28, 2020)

Op's username is very fitting, that's all i'll say.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll date myself, I love my animal friends...but not that way. lol


But stay away from Genji


----------



## Eternal (Mar 28, 2020)

I mean probably Apollo. He's just very manly, he's got a great personality and I could hang out with him.

Julian is my favourite villager but he's DEFINITELY gay.


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 28, 2020)

day 12 of quarantine:


----------



## Mello (Mar 28, 2020)

This makes me uncomfortable, and I didn't know you guys all had these feelings towards your animals...


----------



## Galbador (Mar 28, 2020)

I think you are in the wrong forum for such a question, op. Maybe you should stick with places like Fur Affinity for such things because not everyone here is happy with topics like that. No bad feeling, though.


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 28, 2020)

Uhhh. None. Whilst I have favourite villagers, I can't see the appeal in "dating" any of them... it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 28, 2020)

Fuchsia. She's into girls, I'm just saying 
I'm sorry she has really pretty eyes and cool piercings


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

guys, you realize we're talking about dating animals, right?


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 28, 2020)

I wouldn't date any animals


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 28, 2020)

Ley said:


> guys, you realize we're talking about dating animals, right?



i think the scariest part is they realise very well


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> i think the scariest part is they realise very well



even worse...


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 28, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> day 12 of quarantine:



If this is what people are talking about 12 days in, I don't wanna know what's coming up within the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.


YES! There it IS! The freaks I've been waiting for!


----------



## lostrider (Mar 28, 2020)

*Bonbon*

Bonbon is adorable! So her.


----------



## M_Rat (Mar 28, 2020)

OP missed a trick by not saying 'If you were forced to....'


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Furries


----------



## Romaki (Mar 28, 2020)

You know, the issue really isn't the humanized animals (look at BoJack Horseman), it's the fact that they're all so childlike and aromantic. I do love certain villagers more than others, but in a way that you'd love your kid. 

That being said, ignoring the question, I'd like to see more mature-acting villagers. I always thought Apollo is pretty cool, but that's mostly due to the anime.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 28, 2020)

fuschia is hot, fauna is adorable (no im not into deers....)
cherry, lolly and kid cat too


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Mar 28, 2020)

Chief.  I love femboys.  <3


----------



## itscharles (Mar 28, 2020)

Steampunk Mage said:


> Chief.  I love femboys.  <3



how is he a femboy steampunk mage are you ok


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

namiieco said:


> fuschia is hot, fauna is adorable (no im not into deers....)
> cherry, lolly and kid cat too



excuse me, hot?


----------



## Maiana (Mar 28, 2020)

these replies got me crying -

anywho, not saying i'd date this villager, but i'd love to be besties with tammy <3


----------



## marea (Mar 28, 2020)

I would take Blair and Marshal in a shopping spree. They sent me lots of cute stuff in NL and i trust their sense of fashion.
I hope that is what you meant by taking them on a date.



Ahri said:


> excuse me, hot?



meant to say she is hot pink, maybe? XD


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Teddy. He's tall, muscular and furry. I'd bounce up and down on his knees and call him Daddy for sure.



Getting into Sons of Anarchy territory here.


----------



## Larimar (Mar 28, 2020)

OP specifically mentions the personality types of the villagers so I think the dating aspect is less on the animal side lmao
I kinda imagine this question more as like "if an animal with a certain personality was personified/humanized who would you date" 

Regardless though this is an entertaining thread, I'm also aromantic anyway so I wouldn't date any of the villagers, but I'd choose Vesta to go antique and thrift shopping with


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 28, 2020)

itscharles said:


> how is he a femboy steampunk mage are you ok



LOL i am DYING


----------



## M_Rat (Mar 28, 2020)

Romaki said:


> You know, the issue really isn't the humanized animals (look at BoJack Horseman), it's the fact that they're all so childlike and aromantic. I do love certain villagers more than others, but in a way that you'd love your kid.
> 
> That being said, ignoring the question, I'd like to see more mature-acting villagers. I always thought Apollo is pretty cool, but that's mostly due to the anime.



I totally understand that. I feel that way about Celeste. She's adorable!


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Mar 28, 2020)

itscharles said:


> how is he a femboy steampunk mage are you ok



He looks like a chick; isn't the definition of femboy supposed to be a dude who looks like a lady?


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Mar 28, 2020)

Isabelle, Sable, or Reese.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm no furry but maybe Marshal.


----------



## a sprout (Mar 28, 2020)

none broski
the islanders act more like children than anything
I want to take them all out for ice cream bc they deserve it


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2020)

...I used to have a crush on Moose in city folk.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 28, 2020)

Tom Nook cause he'd be my sugar daddy and he has all the weeds.


----------



## capnport (Mar 30, 2020)

When I was younger and first got ACNL, I thought that I was a cishet girl, and decided that Rodeo was my new boyfriend. I've since learned that I'm not actually attracted to boys, but maybe I'd go out with Rodeo for the nostalgia.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 30, 2020)

Beau :flushed:


----------



## capnport (Mar 30, 2020)

Also @ the people who are saying "this is weird they're animals"- they're anthropomorphic and sentient. Harkness test, man.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 30, 2020)

Marina.

The reasoning is all there.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

I cannot believe some of the things I am reading...


----------



## Lilatrix (Mar 30, 2020)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Marina.
> 
> The reasoning is all there.


....


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 30, 2020)

Lilatrix said:


> ....



It’s okay, not everyone is a fan of tentacles. I can thoroughly understand.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 30, 2020)

The fact that OP dipped after making this thread makes this whole thing even funnier


----------



## towki (Mar 30, 2020)

Why do I always end up on this side of the internet?

i'd go gay for bob because of that sexy bob video pfftt
i don't mean that-


----------



## M_Rat (Mar 30, 2020)

Everyone who isn't a furry, stop replying. You are just giving the furries the spotlight they desire. (Yes, I also made a post, but it's a necessary evil to get the word out to stop replying)


----------



## Lilatrix (Mar 30, 2020)

MrKisstoefur said:


> It’s okay, not everyone is a fan of tentacles. I can thoroughly understand.


...
....
I don't think...
...

y'know what? you do you man, live your best life! I just recruited Marina and I love her so much, but now you've opened my eyes to see her in a different way.


----------



## towki (Mar 30, 2020)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Marina.
> 
> The reasoning is all there.


At least he's honest.


----------



## capnport (Mar 30, 2020)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Marina.
> 
> The reasoning is all there.



What, is it that she's very nice and fun to be around? /j

I mean, she is, but obviously that's not what you meant.


----------



## Quagsire. (Mar 30, 2020)

Me : "Ah what a wholesome thread people talking about their favourite villagers!"
"Marina, ah I love her too she's so sweet"
*scrolls down*
"wait-"


----------



## cIementine (Mar 30, 2020)

good evening, this thread was a 24 month sociological study conducted by harvard university. we are now complete with our study. thank you for your time.


----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)

Either Renee, Lopez, or Melba. 
Renee was one of my starter villagers on NH, along with Bam. She's pink, much taller than me, and based off the interior of her house would probably support / engage in my addiction to pastel items. Also, she's the only villager that gifts me items out of the blue. 

Lopez was one of my starters in NL, and when I was a kid I had the biggest crush on him. I would pretend to go on museum dates with him whenever he was there, and would draw little comics of him along with my friend at the time. I cried for like, two days or something when he left. He's a good fella. 

Melba is the most aesthetically pleasing villager imho. She's very cute.

Edit: To all the people saying 'its weird...theyre animals......' I think the whole point of the thread is to assume, if they were not, who you would date? At least thats what I'm hoping lmao


----------



## itscharles (Mar 30, 2020)

y'all act like you've never seen what twitter has done to isabelle


----------



## Kristen (Mar 30, 2020)

Vikaela said:


> I’m not into dating animals



me too


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 30, 2020)

I wish I was Jared, 19 years old after reading all of these posts


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2020)

Honestly, this is the worst and best thread.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

My first boyfriend was Bob when I was 10. We had sleepovers and went on dates to the Roost, but eventually parted ways when I was 12. We’re still good friends though.

Kinda got my eye on Raymond at the moment. We went on our first date today. He’s such a gentleman.






(I promise I’m very aware that they’re fictional characters, I have a husband irl and I’m asexual anyway so it’s all innocent I swear )


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 6, 2020)

Can't say I'd date any animal villagers... but the smug personality would be the most attractive to me.


----------



## Fey (Apr 6, 2020)

I don’t know if some people lack imagination or are too hung up on the concept of furries (or being seen as one) to just have fun with an idea like this. 

The villagers are clearly closer to being  “people” than real animals. I don’t think it’s that outlandish to imagine being one yourself and dating another, or imagining which one you’d like best if they were a human. Pretty sure it’s innocent for most posting here. 

So my answer is Papi, because he seems really sweet and shy ^ｪ^


----------



## duckykate (Apr 6, 2020)

roald cos of his thicc ass


----------



## Vonny (Apr 6, 2020)

I dated Pekoe in City Folk and we continued our relationship in New Leaf.  Got kinda immune to her since we’ve been together so long (if you know what I mean) so I’ve moved onto Olivia in New Horizons.

I think she was cheating on me with anyway


----------



## Antonio (Apr 6, 2020)

I would date Beardo because I have serious daddy issues.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 6, 2020)

Finally, my kind of thread! 

Apollo, Raymond and Lionel.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

This thread should have died the day it started.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

. . .

I'm not a furry so no thank u


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 6, 2020)

...pierce
don't ask


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 6, 2020)

So who would be actually dating the villager?Myself,a human being or my mayor,a video game character?Personally,I would not cultivate a relationship with a video game animal.You know....people would be asking all sorts of questions like "Why are you always taking your Switch to that exclusive French bistro?"Who needs that?My mayor,on the other hand,is a lot more umm....adventurous than I am and he would probably date Tutu.He likes big women.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2020)

Isn't Animal Crossing like a lot of people's furry awakening though? Lmao

Joking aside, it's just a game about living in a world filled with anthropomorphic animals. Different species being in a relationship is canonically the norm (Whitney and Apollo in the movie were together/everyone has a crush on KK/Isabelle hints at having a crush on the player). You're free to ship your avatar with any villager you'd like.

Anyways for me, my character has a history with Felicity. She moved right next to me randomly in NL. I hated her at first, but after a while she grew on me. I bought her amiibo card a year ago so I could bring her with me to NH. We don't live next to each other, but we're living on the same mountain.


----------



## Goop (Apr 6, 2020)

I love this thread and every reply so I'm gonna answer seriously AHA

An odd one by most peoples' standards, but I'd probably date Pietro (you can pry my lovely clown sheep from my cold dead hands.) He's so colorful, smug is my favourite personality, and his house is the embodiment of the chaos.

Also Shep, because holy why is he an unnecessarily hot villager.​


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 6, 2020)

Diana, shes cool and nice and shes my favorite villager


----------



## Dormire (Apr 6, 2020)

I want to date...Raymond. Just because he reminds me of those anime hot guys with glasses or that Mystic Messenger rich dude.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 6, 2020)

If I also happened to be animal crossing villager, I would date Moe


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 6, 2020)

I would say Rover but he isn’t in this game so
BOB


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 6, 2020)

My husband! His character's house is right next to mine in a big fenced in "compound".  I'm not into bestiality like some of you LOL!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 6, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> My husband! His character's house is right next to mine in a big fenced in "compound".  I'm not into bestiality like some of you LOL!



I would’ve said the same thing but my husband won’t play Animal Crossing with me, so I’ve left him for Raymond.

(jk ofc)


----------



## Taj (Apr 6, 2020)

How on earth did we get here 

Uh........... Blanca yeah why not


----------



## Fey (Apr 6, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> My husband! His character's house is right next to mine in a big fenced in "compound".  I'm not into bestiality like some of you LOL!



Keeping your husband in a compound already raises enough red flags, but the quotation marks are what really make me think you shouldn’t be pointing fingers lol


----------



## th8827 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ankha, because Ankha.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Fey said:


> Keeping your husband in a compound already raises enough red flags, but the quotation marks are what really make me think you shouldn’t be pointing fingers lol


It's a lot more fun to call it a compound than a yard. He's the one who dubbed it "the compound". I think he watches too many of those prepper shows on A&E! LOL!


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

raymond if i was also a villager animal because he's cute and quirky <3


----------



## -Beth_ (Jan 6, 2021)

Ike. He’s my favourite villager in the whole series. He may not be very popular, but he’s awesome. Ike has the nature hobby, so he will observe and water flowers a lot. His house is cool too. Ike is the most wholesome and sweetest villager I know. Roadie.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

Marina is my acnh girlfriend 
My actual human partner knows this


----------



## oranje (Jan 6, 2021)

Tybalt for sure. With all the bragging about how muscle-y he is, I bet he'd be more than happy with me riding on his shoulders while we have our dates. He can move my furniture for me and maybe even carry me in a litter like a queen. My type of guy!


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

Kyle, but only if he had the smug personality from NL


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 6, 2021)

Kid Kody said:


> Can someone please delete this thread



This reminds me of a certain meme.

A little cheap photoshop and Voilà



Spoiler: Had to been done


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 6, 2021)

_Glad to see the best thread on TBT is back. lmao_

If I didn't ship Kyle with Eugene, Kyle would be my choice for NH.


----------



## JemAC (Jan 6, 2021)

For a villager on my island then Marshall, he’s sweet, we have a good bond, but I think he’s seeing Judy.
Villagers I’ve run into on other islands then practically any male wolf, specifically Kyle, Fang and Wolfgang, rough around the edges but with a good heart.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Um... Why is this a thing?


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Um... Why is this a thing?


Bc some of us date villagers uwu


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 6, 2021)

HAHAHA omg i covered my mouth when I saw this thread

But Mott has been my boyfriend since new leaf so like


----------



## sigh (Jan 6, 2021)

okay i wouldn't date any of them because they're animals but if i had to pick one i'd either pick chief or fang, bc while all the animals are supposedly adults, chief and fang are like...definitely the oldest. dare i say grandpas? they talk like grandpas


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 6, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Bc some of us date villagers uwu



Ah, well I must be one of the few that doesn't and honestly the thought has never crossed my mind.


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Ah, well I must be one of the few that doesn't and honestly the thought has never crossed my mind.


Dw my partner thinks I'm odd too :')))


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 7, 2021)

Meh, my sexuality doesn’t let me feel eros. However, if we’re talking about a permanent roommate then I would pick either Roscoe, Ken, or Mitzi. Maybe Ed, his house is nice.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 7, 2021)

Coco. I'm so intrigued by her :3


----------



## Neprezi (Jan 7, 2021)

This thread honestly poses a good question.

Is it still bestiality if the villagers have the same level of intelligence + the same general proportions as humans?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 7, 2021)

There are just too many ways to interpret the word "dating." I like it.

I don't mind hanging out with Felicity as a *friend*.


----------



## supersweetprincess (Jan 7, 2021)

lol im not a furry but I was expecting all the Raymond simps to be like:
ME OMG HE IS MY HUSBANDDDDDD
but I mean the normal personality seems chill and maybe if they were people

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2021



xara said:


> this is a odd question lmao
> 
> i’d take out audie for sure though,, we be sipping margaritas by the beach


omg Audie is my LITERAL CHILD
I wish she was uchi- 
WE NEED MORE CUTE UCHIS


----------



## Snek (Jan 7, 2021)

This is an odd thread. But still...I've seen worse ones. I would go on a bro date with Drago, my favourite. Nothing romantic, just a friendly meal as friends.


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

Love that this thread got revivied-

Uh, I would never date any of my villagers, that's a little odd. BUT, I definitely had a crush on Kyle as a kid. Now I like to be his *good friend. *

I'm honestly shocked other people also said Kyle


----------



## Alaina (Jan 7, 2021)

Haha, I love it. Poncho because he reminds me of the guys I like irl. I may have poor taste but I feel like he's funny, friendly, kind of carefree and oblivious sometimes, but a good guy. Not a fan of him naming his abs but I don't date guys who do that, don't worry lol.

That or one of the intellectuals. I'm a nature lover and a huge passion of mine is rock climbing so I enjoy things like that and snowboarding, any creative type sport or alternative sport (rather than football…I hate football). So guys that are into alternative sports are great. But also intellectual. I like a little nerdy. I am a little nerdy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2021)

Nah, I don't do that. I just see them as friends that I could have a laugh and hang around with. That would be Queenie and Sterling!


----------



## grandpa (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmmm katt from NH or Sky form acnl.... Would have said coco. But she way into Chief. So no chance there in my NL game


----------



## Jessi (Jan 11, 2021)

I think people take this thread I little too seriously, its all in good fun

It would have to be Dobie for me. I just wanna sit down and have conversations with him


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 11, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 11, 2021)

look when i was a tween and played NL i joked that wolfgang was my NL boyfriend cos he always visited and gave me gifts. it was cute. as an adult tho, gotta go for my main man Brewster. I will be sipping hot chochies every day of the week and helping him look after his gyroid collection.
This is very much a joke, i love Brewster but only as a friend. ignore the fact i have his plushie.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jan 15, 2021)

While obviously in real life, I wouldn’t want to date an animal—even an anthro one—my character grew up in a world with sapient animals. So it wouldn’t be weird at all to her? Anyway, she’s dating Stella. 
(I would date a human version of her tbh. I drew a gijinka of her when I met her in pocket camp, and chubby? Rosy cheeks? Curly hair? Bookworm? Dateable and relatable.) 
(Obviously, I mean this in a wholesome way!!)


----------



## Wickel (Jan 15, 2021)

This thread is making me uncomfortable lol


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 15, 2021)

I've never had a crush on an animal because that's very strange (the fox from zootopia doesn't count, i was like 10 and literally everyone liked him at one point lmao) but lets be real.

I would date tom nook. I don't have any romantic connection to these characters but Tom Nook is rich so I mean... I'd do it for the money  

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

Also tbh some of you guys kinda weird on this thread, some of these replies are actually serious and its both hilarious and uncomfortable...


----------



## grandpa (Jan 15, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I've never had a crush on an animal because that's very strange (the fox from zootopia doesn't count, i was like 10 and literally everyone liked him at one point lmao) but lets be real.
> 
> I would date tom nook. I don't have any romantic connection to these characters but Tom Nook is rich so I mean... I'd do it for the money
> 
> ...


Welcommen to peoples  weird fantasy and fanfiction! well plz dont go into the fanfiction sections .... its dark and scary in there 
I think it a bit fun to read what villager, that ppl like. sometime there may be a story behind from the older games. hade a story from acnl. where Skye for little more then week keep pinging me or seem to follow me.... and there also that, she standing out my home almost every day...... she was living across the town. 
but that what i like about the old Ac games. that there are small storys, where you as player could fill in the blank spot with what you want. where Acnh is alittle more bland in that area. BUT HEY none have said  Octavian yet


----------



## My77rh (Jan 15, 2021)

Tex.  ❤
He was my Wild World bestie. I actually sent him a Valentine’s letter a few years ago. I just need him on my island in ACNH now.


----------



## Yellowbird (Jan 15, 2021)

I would say (friend) date Merengue. Just cause she was my first villager i connected with in new leaf and been with me ever since. (Most people say no homo but in my case I would have to say no straight )


----------



## Holla (Jan 15, 2021)

I wouldn't date anyone as it's pretty weird and I'm not into animals in that kind of way (to each their own though).

On the other hand I would totally be best friends with Kiki. She's so nice and down to earth. I love when she relaxes with a good book I totally relate to her that way.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2021)

I've been wheezing for several minutes over some of these replies, this thread is wild lmao


----------



## John Wick (Jan 15, 2021)

I love my cat, but I don't want to marry her. O_O


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 15, 2021)

this thread is so extra, i can't with the replies 

i adore villagers like wolf link, katt, judy, raymond, maple etc
but i personally wouldn't date them lol


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 15, 2021)

Olivia, because she's the snootiest cat in town. My smug personality would be perfectly complementary as we laugh at the poor villagers who are forever stuck in one bedroom homes while we enjoy our 3 story house with basement, 3 bedrooms and an upstairs.


----------



## Blueblossom11 (Jan 15, 2021)

I- what? How about no 
but if I absolutely HAD to... I have to admit I’d pick... none of them 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021



Mello said:


> This makes me uncomfortable, and I didn't know you guys all had these feelings towards your animals...


Thank you! they’re god damn animals


----------



## Giovana (Jan 15, 2021)

Actually, I never imagine this possibility, I always wanted to be friends of the islanders, I never thought about dating one of them. I think that none of the villagers. I only think about being friends with them


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Jan 17, 2021)

Kyle. I already call him my AC boyfriend.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 17, 2021)

Muffy cuz she's goth and cute


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2021)

I actually made a second character so my island rep could have a human girlfriend. 

But so that this isn't a complete non-answer, if dating was actually a thing in-game then maybe Katt or Fuchsia. I'd rather they date each other though.


----------



## bleached (Jan 17, 2021)

Definitely Cherry, Bella or Kyle. I feel like they would look so cool if they were humans. I've seen some humanised drawings of Cherry and she's adorable! :']


----------

